# Kids today don't eat enough dirt...



## richg99 (May 31, 2019)

Sounds reasonable to me.

I fixed the LINK...

https://newatlas.com/bacteria-immune-system-hygiene-hypothesis-stress-vaccine/59916/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019-05-31%20143544%20USA%20Daily%20Basic%202019-05-31%20144234%20Two%20new%20studies%20strengthen%20the%20gut-brain%20connection%20in%20autism&utm_content=2019-05-31%20143544%20USA%20Daily%20Basic%202019-05-31%20144234%20Two%20new%20studies%20strengthen%20the%20gut-brain%20connection%20in%20autism+CID_53ed69910411bb70cdf5ec6b73e274e9&utm_source=Campaign%20Monitor&utm_term=Read%20more


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 1, 2019)

I couldn't open that link, but the article I read did make a lot of sense. I like the part that says families with small children should also get a dog, and the more it slobbery friendly it is the better.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 1, 2019)

I fixed the LINK

https://newatlas.com/bacteria-immune-system-hygiene-hypothesis-stress-vaccine/59916/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2019-05-31%20143544%20USA%20Daily%20Basic%202019-05-31%20144234%20Two%20new%20studies%20strengthen%20the%20gut-brain%20connection%20in%20autism&utm_content=2019-05-31%20143544%20USA%20Daily%20Basic%202019-05-31%20144234%20Two%20new%20studies%20strengthen%20the%20gut-brain%20connection%20in%20autism+CID_53ed69910411bb70cdf5ec6b73e274e9&utm_source=Campaign%20Monitor&utm_term=Read%20more


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 3, 2019)

My kid (2-1/2 year old) should have super immunity then!!!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 4, 2019)

you have to get dirty to live. there is good bacteria everywhere. i had a roommate in college that took at least 3 showers a day. he also stayed sick.....


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 4, 2019)

lovedr79 said:


> you have to get dirty to live. there is good bacteria everywhere. i had a roommate in college that took at least 3 showers a day. he also stayed sick.....



Yep. Not sure about showering, I like 2 a day myself, but I have a cousin who is OBSESSED with hand sanitizer. So much so that his hands are always dried and cracked from all the alcohol he's rubbing into them. Guess who is always sick?!?!?

My kid dropped a lollipop on the WalMart floor the other week while we were grocery shopping. Picked it up and gave it back to him. He's still alive. And god knows what that kid has eaten off the floor that I have no idea about.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 4, 2019)

If you ever lived in Houston, TX in the Summer, you showered twice a day ( at least) every day! Ha Ha


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 4, 2019)

After retirement, I found that T shirts started lasting 2 to 3 days, no problem. Showering - Umm sometimes I forget. 

My mom's side of the family is from Texas. I've visited enough to understand. Humidity is a deal breaker for me. I freely admit we are spoiled by the weather in Northern California.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 10, 2019)

I think there's something to this .. growing up in the 70s and 80s I don't remember all the allergies and obesity with kids. Don't seem to see many kids playing outside,or doing much of anything outdoors, except "organized" activities... Maybe it's just me...or maybe a sign of the times as they say...


----------



## handyandy (Jun 18, 2019)

pretty interesting, and neat.


----------

